# Body Repair



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

I need to repair some pretty bad scratches on my Nissan. I found a matching spray paint that look really close to original, but my preliminary attempts went pretty poorly. 

I'm thinking of trying the following: 

1) Bondo to fill the scratch (some go to the metal)
2) Sand lightly to even out
3) Spray paint
4) Clear coat
5) Wax

My only concern is getting the spray to stick and look "even". My first attempt wanted to "drip", but I did it kind of hastily. It's cleaned up now, but I want to do it right this time. 

Anyhow, any tips for fixing scratches so they look good as new? I don't want to pay a body shop to do it, since they'd probably be doing the same thing I could do...

Thanks!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

octane said:


> I need to repair some pretty bad scratches on my Nissan. I found a matching spray paint that look really close to original, but my preliminary attempts went pretty poorly.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying the following:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm thinking of doing the same thing. I got lots of little dings and some rock shrapnel scratches, and I dont want to have a shop charge me a buttload of moolah, just when I can take care of it myself over a weekend. I think the bumper is easier since its plastic. I just also need to know how to fill up some knicks and touch up my paint. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

go to an english color supply or similar paint shop, and get color matched paint and a good clear coat. you can locate your color code on the inside of the drivers door.


----------



## Randomshane (Jan 24, 2004)

Drips arn't to big of a deal, you can sand them down with 2000 grit sandpaper and then use rubbing compound. just get a good clear coat and take your time. Also on smaller scratches you could just use the rubbing compound to "rub" them out, just be carefull not to thin out you old paint. Another option is to go to a nissan dealership and buy a small "touch-up" paint, it will match perfectly and it's made just for that sort of thing, they run around 7.99


----------



## BulmaerSonOFThor (Nov 14, 2005)

*Careful with the touch up pen.*




Randomshane said:


> Drips arn't to big of a deal, you can sand them down with 2000 grit sandpaper and then use rubbing compound. just get a good clear coat and take your time. Also on smaller scratches you could just use the rubbing compound to "rub" them out, just be carefull not to thin out you old paint. Another option is to go to a nissan dealership and buy a small "touch-up" paint, it will match perfectly and it's made just for that sort of thing, they run around 7.99


That's good advice but before you apply a touch up pen make sure you check it on a non visible part of the car first. Some touch up pens can be just a "Similar" colour. You should wait until it has dried before deciding that it is the correct colour.


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

ok watcha do is sand it down all the way to bare metal around the scratches and feather it out about 6 inches in all directions (use 36 grit sand paper or even a pneumatic grinder so the body filler will bond properly). Then get something called evercoat and apply it to the bare metal overlapping the paint slightly. let it cure fully, then sand it down smooth with 80 grit sandpaper. *(Always use whats known as a hard block when sanding. 3m makes them and you can get it at walmart)* Then prime paint and clear and wha la you have do exactly what a professional would do. (i've had training at a tech school for collision repair im still in it. its a high school thing so i get this training for free. So if you need any collision advice im the one to ask)

i suggest the grinder but thats just what the books say 36 grit works too


----------

